# Friedfischfänge Thread 2021



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2021)

Als Gegenstück zum gut laufenden "Raubfischfänge" Thread hier einer für eure Friedfischfänge des laufenden Jahres.
Ich hoffe er wird ebenso gut angenommen wie der "Raubfischfänge" Thread.
Also füllt diesen hier bitte mit euren Friedfischfangfotos.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. März 2021)

War heute an einem Nebenkanal der Wertach. Eigentlich um Forellen zu fangen. Stattdessen konnte ich diesen 44er Döbel mit 920 Gramm landen. Er biss auf einen am Grund angebotenen Wurm. In der Wertach werden Döbel immer mehr zur Plage. Die nehmen den Forellen ständig die Köder weg. 

Trotzdem habe ich mich über den Fisch sehr gefreut. Denn 
1. war es mein erster Fang 2021 und 
2. bin ich nach Feierabend nur schnell für 2 Stunden ans Wasser. Bei Wind und Regen.


----------



## Thomas. (11. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also füllt diesen hier bitte mit euren Friedfischfangfotos.








der ist jetzt Fried(fisch)lich


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. März 2021)

Ja, das ist er. Sorry, bei dem Sauwetter wollte ich am Fangplatz kein Foto machen. Hatte es erst zuhause geschafft.


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2021)

Petri Heil,
Minimax


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Als Gegenstück zum gut laufenden "Raubfischfänge" Thread hier einer für eure Friedfischfänge des laufenden Jahres.
> Ich hoffe er wird ebenso gut angenommen wie der "Raubfischfänge" Thread.
> Also füllt diesen hier bitte mit euren Friedfischfangfotos.


Keine schlechte Idee !!!
Vielleicht sollte den man auch mit Preise-Auslosung noch attraktiver machen, so ähnlich wie bei den Raubfischen... Paar Posen, Körbchen oder ähnliches...
Ich werde mal öfter hier rein schauen ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte den man auch mit Preise-Auslosung noch attraktiver machen, so ähnlich wie bei den Raubfischen...



Um überhaupt einen Sponsor zu bekommen, muss so ein Thread erstmal gut laufen.......


----------



## phirania (12. März 2021)

Wenn das richtige Wetter denn mal kommt werden reichlich Bilder folgen....


----------



## Minimax (14. März 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn das richtige Wetter denn mal kommt werden reichlich Bilder folgen....


Das Wetter ist doch prima, Westwind, Wolkig, Wechselhaft, das regt den Appetit der Fischlis an und lässt sie ihre Scheu vor StukaVögeln vergessen.
Hier ein Döbel(chen) im Drill kurz vor der Landung. Hätts der kleine Bursche ins Windbruch-Geäst rechts im Bild geschafft, wär die Sache anders ausgegangen.




Hg
Minimax


----------



## phirania (15. März 2021)

Dickes Petri Dir
Für meine Gesundheit ist das Wetter nicht so zuträglich,das dauert noch ein wenig....


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2021)

Döbel von heute.
Der größte hatte 53cm und 2,1 kg.


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2021)

Dickes Petri an Professor Tinca


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (23. März 2021)

Das nenne ich mal schöne rote Flossen.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbel von heute.
> Der größte hatte 53cm und 2,1 kg.


Petri, lieber Prof, 
zu der tollen Strecke! Schön das Du wieder ans Flüsschen kannst, und nun die Chubmen hier inspirierst!

"In die Kescher,
Döbel, Döbel!
Seids gewesen.
Denn als Geister
ruft euch nur zu seinem Zwecke,
erst hervor der alte Meister"


----------



## phirania (23. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbel von heute.
> Der größte hatte 53cm und 2,1 kg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369474
> ...


Petri schöne Strecke.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2021)

Da ich den Fisch abgekloppt habe und nicht heuchlerisch erscheinen möchte hier mein Karpfen vom Saisonstart mit Jason - an Sarah Jane drilltechnisch ein Gedicht, ich bin froh, dass die Rute am Teich im Stellfischrutenhalter stand, ohne Freilauf und dafür mit gewohnt hart eingestellter Bremse wäre meine Lieblingsrute sonst baden gegangen. ^^'




Die prallgefüllte Rognerin brachte um die 15 Pfund auf die Waage


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbel von heute.
> Der größte hatte 53cm und 2,1 kg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369474
> ...


Fettes Petri !!!
Schöner Fang zum Saisonstart...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2021)

Döbel von heute...


----------



## hester (26. März 2021)

Herrliche Färbung, kam wohl frisch ausm Kosmetikstudio.


----------



## Jason (27. März 2021)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da ich den Fisch abgekloppt habe und nicht heuchlerisch erscheinen möchte hier mein Karpfen vom Saisonstart mit Jason - an Sarah Jane drilltechnisch ein Gedicht, ich bin froh, dass die Rute am Teich im Stellfischrutenhalter stand, ohne Freilauf und dafür mit gewohnt hart eingestellter Bremse wäre meine Lieblingsrute sonst baden gegangen. ^^'
> Anhang anzeigen 369508
> 
> Die prallgefüllte Rognerin brachte um die 15 Pfund auf die Waage


Petri Alex. Ich wäre zu gern dabei gewesen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2021)

Paar Fische von heute....

Enddreißiger Giebel






52er Döbel







54er Döbel







Plötz


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2021)

Kleine Döbelstrecke von heute..... größter 55cm.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. März 2021)

Petri Professor Tinca , schöne Mischung


----------



## Schraetzer (31. März 2021)

Professor Tinca, sehr schöne Döbel zeigst du uns! Auf was fängst du sie?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2021)

Schraetzer schrieb:


> Professor Tinca, sehr schöne Döbel zeigst du uns! Auf was fängst du sie?



Brotflocke oder Mais.
Geht beides gut.


----------



## Thomas. (31. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brotflocke oder Mais.
> Geht beides gut.


tolle Döbel,
Brotflocke ist auch hier der Bringer, Mais Made Wurm Frühstücksfleisch habe ich noch keinen gefangen, dafür mit Katze u. Hundefutter sowie alle arten von Perlet


----------



## Schraetzer (31. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Brotflocke oder Mais.
> Geht beides gut.


Auf Leber geht auch ganz gut, soeben wie Spinner. Etwas altmodische Köder, aber funktioniert


----------



## KadeTTHH (31. März 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Döbel von heute.
> Der größte hatte 53cm und 2,1 kg.



Das Maßband hab ich auch^^

Dickes Petri


----------



## nostradamus (31. März 2021)

Hi,
war heute auch mal kurz am Teich und die Fische waren gut aktiv. Konnte sogar einen ca 30 Pfünder Karpfen beobachten.... . 
Am Freitag möchte ich endlich wieder mal fischen gehen. Hoffe, dass die Fische noch antiv sind, da das Wetter schlechter werden soll....


----------



## Finke20 (1. April 2021)

Auch noch was von heute.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

Ein paar Fische von heute...


----------



## Finke20 (2. April 2021)

Von mir auch noch etwas von heute






Die Rotfeder ist 33 cm gewesen.






Die Güster hatte 31 cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. April 2021)

Toller Roddow, Finke.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2021)

Paar Fische von heute Nachmittag...


----------



## Slappy (19. April 2021)

Ahhh, siehst. 
Den treat hatte ich noch nicht aufm Schirm... 
Hier meine letzten Fänge!


----------



## Made90 (20. April 2021)

Hier auch 2 Fotos von meinem letzten Ansitz, in 2 Wochen hab ich Urlaub und hoffe auf besseres Wetter um wieder ans Wasser zu kommen


----------



## boot (20. April 2021)

Sehr schöne Fische, tolle Bilder allen Fängern Petri Heil. 
LG Ole


----------



## Thomas. (21. April 2021)

dann will ich auch mal, der Döbel ist von heute, die Brasse von letzte Woche


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2021)

Die sind beide wunderschön gefärbt.


----------



## Thomas. (21. April 2021)

der Döbel hat zwar wenig Rot in den Flossen aber ansonsten ist er schick genau wie der Brassen, den Döbel habe ich übrigens mit dem Gewinn von Adventskalender(2020) hier im Forum gefangen, erste mal aus probiert und nach 15 min hing dat Ding an Robin Red soft Durables Hookers  würde mal sagen Top dat zeugs


----------



## Thomas. (24. April 2021)

Heute mal nee neue Rute und Rolle ausprobiert, und wider auf Robin Red soft Durables Hookers nach 10min
51cm Friedfischforelle


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2021)

Ein klasse Döbel.


----------



## Slappy (24. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Friedfischforelle


Auch eine schöne Bezeichnung. Auch wenn es aus kulinarischer Sicht nicht so ganz passt


----------



## Mikesch (24. April 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Auch eine schöne Bezeichnung. Auch wenn es aus kulinarischer Sicht nicht so ganz passt


Schmeckt besser als ein Pelletbomber mit Fettflosse.


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2021)

Wer war das?......
.....
.........
WER WAR DAS!??!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2021)

Ein scharfer Schnabel.

Raubfische waren es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## schlotterschätt (25. April 2021)

Der Übeltäter war ein Pastorenschwan !


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Fische von heute....


----------



## Finke20 (27. April 2021)

Petri Prof und du sagst im Flüsschen gibt es keine Giebel . Sind ja doch welche da.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2021)

Der Zweite erst von dem ich weiß (in alle den Jahren).
De gibt es anscheinend nur in einem sehr begrenzten Bereich und nicht viele Exemplare.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Mai 2021)

ich war heute auch mal wider in friedlicher Mission unterwegs, leider nur einer.

61cm und 3,5kg, und gekämpft wie ein Karpfen, so eine Fluss Brasse ist was anderes als einer der im Teich schwimmt, und vor allem nicht so schleimig


----------



## vollek (8. Mai 2021)

Heute war Giebeltag. Wunderschöne Fische, ca 12 Stück. Wollte Karpfen aber die wollten nicht. Egal, war ein schöner Tag.


----------



## vollek (8. Mai 2021)

Sorry, ein Bild mehrfach, die Technik, oder ich.
Schwimmen alle wieder weil mein Setzkescher ein Loch hatte.


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2021)

Karpfen gab's bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Slappy (10. Mai 2021)

Sehr zäh und nass. Aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2021)

Das läuft ja bei dir Slappy.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Mai 2021)

petri allen erfolgreichen, tolle fische die ihr da gefangen habt. meine vereinsgewässer sind jetzt auch endlich aufgetaut und so gab es in den letzten tagen schöne ergebnisse. in der mehrzahl waren es rotaugen, aber was für trümmer!!  da war kaum eins unter 30cm dabei, die größten habe ich mit genau 40cm vermessen. so macht feedern doch spaß...


----------



## hanzz (10. Mai 2021)

Wow. 
Geile Fische Lil Torres 

Und die Giebel
vollek 

Und all
Super Fische 

Petri allen


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2021)

Lil Torres 
Klasse Fische!
Der Plötz sieht monströs aus. Hast du den gemessen?


----------



## nostradamus (10. Mai 2021)

Hi,
hatte heute auch richtig glück! Innerhalb weniger minuten hatte ich einen fetten Karpfen an der Angel.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Mai 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lil Torres
> Klasse Fische!
> Der Plötz sieht monströs aus. Hast du den gemessen?


die größten hatten exakt 40cm. es soll dort aber wohl rotaugen bis ende 40, anfang 50 geben. selbst gesehen habe ich mal eins mit 46,47cm etwa... tolle tiere!!


----------



## nostradamus (11. Mai 2021)

Hi,
war heute mal 30 Minuten am Wasser und hatte Glück. 
Mit einer 0,5-7g Rute hat der Fisch wirklich Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Nosta


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Ich möchte gern auch hier was zu den schönen Thread beitragen .
Ein paar Fänge von gestern.


----------



## vollek (15. Mai 2021)

Heute wieder auf Karpfen versucht. Boilie, Mais, Weizen, Frolic, Frolicteig, nicht einen Zupfer. Weder Karpfen Schleie oder Brasse hatten Interresse.
Nur die Giebel wollten meinen Vanilleteig. Ca 20 Stück, glaub ich kenn sie jetzt alle persönlich.


----------



## Finke20 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ein Paar Fische von gestern.


----------



## Dougman (27. Mai 2021)

*Das etwas andere Raubfisch!!!*

Hallo,
am 9. Mai war ich wieder mal angeln am Bodensee, bei Langenargen. Zielfisch war wie meistens bei mir, mein heiß geliebter Hecht. Ich hatte schon einige Stunden am Wasser verbracht und hatte leider noch kein biss! Ich habe mich dann entschlossen von einem großen Gummi, auf einem etwas kleineren Spezialköder zu wechseln, den ich aus Amerika habe. Der Köder ist eigentlich zum Meeresangeln gedacht, aber ich habe schon Hechte, Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Forelle hier in Deutschland damit gefangen und im Meer auch schon über zehn verschiedene Fischarten! Also ein richtiger Geheimköder! Der Köder heißt: Got-Cha Plug von Sea Striker.
Es ist ein recht einfacher Köder, bestehend aus einem Stahl- bzw. Plastikrohr mit einem Blei Kopf und Haken dran. Der Köder macht Zickzackmuster im Wasser, wenn man ihn twitched oder jerked.
Beim zweiten Wurf hat es dann tatsächlich gleich in die Route geknallt! Und es begannen ein richtig heftiger Drill! Ich freute mich schon über den mit Sicherheit mindestens 1 m großen Hecht und gab alles damit ich diesen Fisch nicht verliere. Nach einem etwa 8 minütigen Drill, staunte ich nicht schlecht als ich mein vermeintlicher Hecht zum ersten Mal erblickt hatte. Auf dem ersten Blick habe ich gedacht es wäre ein schöner Karpfen den ich vielleicht irgendwo faulgehackt hatte, aber meine Überraschung war groß, als ich erkannte dass es sich um einen gewaltigen Brachsen handelte! Und ich staunte noch mehr, als ich gesehen habe dass dieser Fisch nicht faulgehackt wurde, sondern richtig gebissen hat und der Haken ordentlich in Mund hing!!! Also besser schnell her und versuchen den Fisch auf gar keinen Fall zu verlieren, was nicht so leicht war bei all den Bootspfosten. Und tatsächlich habe ich es nach ein paar weitere Minuten geschafft, diesen gewaltigen Brachsen zu landen .

Die Freude war dann groß, als ich gesehen habe das meine Waage bei 7 ½ Kilo stehen geblieben ist und das Maßband 75cm angezeigt hatte. Die Freude war mindestens genauso groß, wie wenn’s mein erhoffter Meterhecht gewesen wäre und das kann ich jetzt tatsächlich als eines der besondersten Angelerlebnisse zuordnen die ich je hatte. Ich weiß das Döbel Rauben und Raubkarpfen kenne ich auch, aber das ist auf jeden Fall das erste Mal, dass ich von einem richtigen Raubbrachsen gehört hatte und auch noch selber erleben konnte.

Gott hat mir an diesem Tag ein riesen Segen zukommen lassen und dafür bin ich sehr Dankbar .


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2021)

Wat'n Koffer!

Petri Heil und danke für den Bericht.


----------



## hester (27. Mai 2021)

Das ist schon ne Ansage, Wahnsinn. So einen Brassen hab ich noch nie gesehen. Allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch.  
Dem Tüchtigen gebührt das Glück.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Mai 2021)

Ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch und auch noch mit einem Ausahmeköder.


Dougman schrieb:


> Gott hat mir an diesem Tag ein riesen Segen zukommen lassen und dafür bin ich sehr Dankbar


und dieser Satz zeichnet Dich aus.
Petri Heil


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2021)

Lieber Dougman

ganz herzliches Petri zu diesem Ausnahmefisch. EIn PB ist immer eine schöne Sache, aber es ist eine ganz andere, wenn der betreffende Fisch in Größe und Gewicht den Rahmen des biologisch erwartbaren für die Spezies sprengt! Phantastisch, und vielen Dank für den packenden Fangbericht 

Diese Mega-Raubbbrasse ist ein weiterer Mosaikstein (bzw. Felsbrocken) für die anhaltende AB/Ükeldiskussion über räuberische Friedfische. Das die auch gerne mal räuberische Tendenzen entwickeln, kam da ja gut bei heraus. Insbesondere Brassen, und zwar nicht nur solche Brummer wie der gezeigte, gehen sehr gerne Mal auf Gummifisch, Wobbler oder Spinner. Die Berichte und Erfahrungen sind so zahlreich, das foulhooking und Gelegenheitsschnapper eigentlich keine Rolle spielen: Brassen und Co lassen sich ab und zu gerne mal ein kleines Fischlein munden.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Finke20 (30. Mai 2021)

Heute noch ein Nachtrag von gestern.



















In 1,5 Stunden konnten ca. 25 Goldige Fische gefangen werden, bis zu einer große von 25 cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2021)

Petri Heil zu den Goldstücken, Finke.


----------



## Jason (30. Mai 2021)

25 Goldbarren? Jetzt bist du reich.... Petri Heil. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juni 2021)

Fänge von gestern...


----------



## Slappy (5. Juni 2021)

Ah,  ergesse das hier immer wieder..... 
Meine Fänge vom Donnerstag.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mal einige Fische von heute Früh.
Der Bieber schaute auch kurz vorbei.






Güstern und kleine Rotfedern 






Giebel


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Juni 2021)

Hallo
Hier meine Fänge vom Samstag.


----------



## keinangelprofi (7. Juni 2021)

Am Samstag gab es zweimal Satzer.


----------



## vollek (8. Juni 2021)

War die Tage auch wieder mal am Wasser.
Der Dicke hatte 15 kg.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2021)

Wunderschöne Fische.
Petri Heil!


----------



## hester (9. Juni 2021)

Super Fische, dickes Petri.


----------



## vollek (10. Juni 2021)

Es läuft, 28 Pfund.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2021)

Toller Karpfen.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Juni 2021)

vollek schrieb:


> Es läuft, 28 Pfund.


Sehr schön. 
Dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2021)




----------



## Jason (10. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca 
Dickes Petri. So manch einen beneide ich hier. Vielleicht komm ich am Sonntag mal wieder los.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2021)

Einige möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 
Mein Highlight war neben der Schleie eigentlich die Monstergüster


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (16. Juni 2021)

Gestern Abend bin ich gegen 19 Uhr noch spontan an den See gefahren. Nach der Diskussion in meinem Feederruten-Thread, wollte ich auch unbedingt mit der Feederrute fischen. Gelohnt hat es sich! Bis 22 Uhr konnte ich diese 3 Kollegen hier landen. Jeweils zwischen 1,8 und 2. Kilo. Ich finde, das ist noch eine schöne Größe für die Küche.


----------



## Finke20 (16. Juni 2021)

So noch einer vor heute Vormittag.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. Juni 2021)

Gestern wieder einen Abend am See verbracht. Diesmal nicht ganz so viele Bisse wie am Tag zuvor gehabt, aber diese schöne Schleie (38cm / 975g) konnte ich landen. Freue mich riesig darüber, da ich lange keine Schleie mehr gefangen habe und ich mit der gleichen Montage (20g Method-Feeder + Mini-Boilie am 10er Haken) vorgestern „nur“ Karpfen gefangen hatte. Das Feederfischen hat mich jetzt vollständig in seinen Bann gezogen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. Juni 2021)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch sehr viel (und auch erfolgreich) mit dem Method Feeder unterwegs. Überdurchschnittlich Abrisse konnte ich nicht verzeichnen. Folgende Punkte sind meines Erachtens wichtig.

Die VorFächer beim Method Feedern sind relativ dünn. Auf Karpfen kannst du ruhig einen 8er Haken mit 0.25 Vorfach nehmen.  Beim Drillen die Rute parallel zum Wasser im 90° Winkel zum Fisch halten. Weiche Rute sehr wichtig. Bremse möglichst auf.

Der Speer oder Ring reißt bei mir auch ab und zu ab.
Beim Ali gibts für wenige Cent Ersatz. Damit kann man die Vorfächer auch gleich selber binden.





Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass ich mit dieser Variante etwas mehr Fehlbisse habe. Ggf Kleinfische die nur am Köder reißen ohne den Haken einzusaugen.

upps das war der falsche  
Ich wollte eigentlich dem Wertachfischer antworten…


----------



## vollek (19. Juni 2021)

War gestern leider Schneider, durfte aber einen 34 Pfünder von meinem Kumpel keschern. 
Was für ein wunderschönes Tier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2021)

Tolles Tier.
Sag ihm Petri Heil.


----------



## phirania (26. Juni 2021)

Kein Riese,aber ein schönes Schuppenbild.


----------



## vollek (27. Juni 2021)

Was für ein wunderschöner Fisch. Möchte ich noch mal sehen in10 Jahren.


----------



## Slappy (27. Juni 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Kein Riese,aber ein schönes Schuppenbild.
> Anhang anzeigen 378257


Meine Frau meinte gerade nur so.... 
Ui. Der hat sich bissi viel gesonnt, oder?


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. Juni 2021)

Fantastischer Fisch und so ne dunkle Färbung sieht man nicht alle Tage. 
Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Juli 2021)

Hier müssen auch mal wieder ein paar Fische rein ...
Bitte nicht vergessen neben OCC und Ükel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2021)




----------



## Slappy (21. Juli 2021)




----------



## Finke20 (22. Juli 2021)

Nach was von gestern.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juli 2021)

Dann vervollständige ich den Schleien Tag


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juli 2021)

Hi,
schöne Schleien! 

Ich gehe heute auch mal los und schaue, ob ich eine erwische.

gruß


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Juli 2021)

Dickes Petri an alle, ich will auch eine...sind die gehäuften Schleienfänge Zufall oder sind die Schleien jetzt besonders aktiv?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2021)

Ist ne gute Zeit jetzt. Das Laichgeschäft ist abgeschlossen und die Fische haben Hunger.


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Juli 2021)

Hmmm... Schleie auf n Gummifisch?!


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juli 2021)

Hi,
so wieder zurück. Komischer Tag! 
Kein Biss, kaum Fische gesehen, aber die Karpfen sind gesprungen.... . 

Konnte dafür 7 schöne Schleien mit der Senke fangen


----------



## Finke20 (22. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist ne gute Zeit jetzt. Das Laichgeschäft ist abgeschlossen und die Fische haben Hunger.



Also meine beiden Schleie von gestern hatte noch nicht abgelaicht.


----------



## nostradamus (23. Juli 2021)

Hi,
das besondere bei der Schleie ist, dass sie i.a. nicht alle Eier (Laich) auf einmal ablegt. Sie gibt ihn während der Laichzeit ab. Das kann schon bis zu drei monate dauern.
Diese Tatsache macht die Schleie auch zu einem sehr beliebten Nebenfisch des Zanders. Die kleinen Zander haben (oft) die richtige Futterfischgröße zum fressen und übeleben die schwierige Phase, wenn sie noch sehr klein sind (Zv + Z0).
In der Fachliteratur wird sogar geschrieben, dass man Raubfische zu den Laichschleien setzen soll, da man so einbesseres Wachstum erzielt. Die kleinen langsam wachsenden Schleien werden gefressen und die davon nicht gefressene Nahrung kann von den anderen Schleien gefressen werden.... .


----------



## Finke20 (23. August 2021)

Geht keiner mehr angeln hier . Gut dann etwas von gestern und heute, viel spaß beim anschauen.


----------



## nostradamus (23. August 2021)

Hi,
schöne Bilder!


----------



## nostradamus (23. August 2021)

Hi,
sind nur wenige fänge! Alles mit einer feinen Barschrute und feiner Schnur!

Ansonsten war ich und ein Freund mal am Edersee zum Stippen und es war auch interessant! Haben ansich gut gefangen, obwohl die großen Edersee-Brassen konnten wir nicht fangen....

Nosta


----------



## Made90 (16. Oktober 2021)

Hier sind auch noch ein paar Fänge von letzter Woche


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2021)

Noch ein paar Fische aus den letzten Wochen oder Monaten.


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2021)

Schöne Fische Professor Tinca 
Hach was würd ich für Rotfedern geben.


----------



## Made90 (20. Oktober 2021)

Wow, welch tolle Fische lieber Professor


----------



## Tricast (20. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca : Einfach wunderschöne Fische, ich ziehe den Hut.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fische aus den letzten Wochen oder Monaten.



Tolle Fische! Allesamt wie gemalt. 
Irgendwo an der Quelle dieses Flüsschens sitzt sicherlich Petrus, mit einer hölzernen bunten Palette in seiner Hand.
Erst neulich schickte er Dir diese großartige Bachforelle. Wirklich ein super Gewässer, an welchen Ufern Du der Fischwaid nachgehen darfst.


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2021)

Servus Freunde der Friedfische.

Für mich ging es am herrlichen letzten Herbstsonntag auch nochmal mit der Feederrute an den Rhein.
Auf dem Weg am Fluss entlang zu der einzigen Buhne, die noch Wasser führte roch es nach Laub, Erde und Wasser.
Herbstluft. Meine Lieblingsjahreszeit.
Nach 15 Minuten Fußweg erreichte ich meinen Platz und musste erstmal die Jacke ausziehen. Auch wenn die Sonne es momentan nicht mehr so hoch schafft, war es doch schön warm und die Sonnenstrahlen tanzten auf den Wellen.

Schnell Futter angemischt, Dreibein aufgestellt, Ruten aufgebaut.
Bevor es losging hab ich mir erstmal einen Kaffee und ne Kippe gegönnt und die Ruhe genossen.

Dann kam noch ein Kumpel dazu und es gab einen Stutenkerl zum Kaffee.

Nun flogen die ersten Körbe ins Wasser.
Leider tat sich in den ersten Stunden nichts an den Ruten im Strom oder an der Strömungskante und wir platzierten jeder je eine Rute im Buhnenkessel.

Dort hielten sich auch die Brassen auf und es gab kurz hintereinander je eine Brasse für jeden.

Irgendwie hatten wir das Gefühl, wir haben die selbe Brasse zweimal gefangen, aber nach genauerer Betrachtung sieht man an den Flossen doch Unterschiede. Rheinbrassen sind einfach immer toll in der Färbung. Und so eine ausgeprägte Seitenlinie.











Danach war es im Buhnenkessel ruhig geworden und es bissen keine Fische mehr.

Nun wo die Sonne tiefer stand und es gegen späten Nachmittag wurde, kam der erste Biss an der Strömungskante und ein schönes, kapitales Rotauge kam zum Vorschein.
Der Biss und der Drill glich dem einer Barbe, ganz schön Power hatte dieser schöne Fisch.






Nun ging es Schlag auf Schlag und es folgte die erste Barbe des Tages und nach erneutem Auswerfen direkt ein prächtiger Aland.











So langsam zog dann auch die Sonne hinter den Horizont und die Dämmerung begann.
Ein herrliches Gefühl der inneren Ruhe und ein toller Herbsttag mit einem guten Buddy.

So langsam packten wir ein und spendeten das Restfutter dem Buhnenkessel als Abendessen für die Fische.
Gerade als ich meine zweite Rute einpacken wollte, neigte sich die Spitze gen Fluss und rappelte vom Feinsten.

Siehe da eine zweite Barbe landete im Kescher und rundete den Tag noch schöner ab.

Was will man mehr ?

Petri Heil


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2021)

Toller Bericht und super Fische hanzz ! 
Dickes Petri Heil !


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2021)

Danke Prof


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hach was würd ich für Rotfedern geben.


Dann auf nach Brandenburg kann dir hier einige Seen nennen an den du dir wünschst auch mal was anderes am Haken zu haben außen Rotfedern und Augen


----------



## hanzz (27. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Brandenburg


So in der Richtung ist für kommendes Jahr in Planung. 


AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> was anderes am Haken zu haben außen Rotfedern und Augen


Hier ist dann sicher der Hecht nicht weit


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hier ist dann sicher der Hecht nicht weit


Hecht und auch Wels steht gleich um die Ecken und schnappen dann nur noch zu, jagen fällt da aus wegen zu großer Anstrengung wenn es einfacher geht


----------



## geomas (27. Oktober 2021)

Super-Bericht, hanzz - danke dafür und Dir natürlich ein herzliches Petri heil!


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> So in der Richtung ist für kommendes Jahr in Planung.


solltest du eine Unterkunft direkt am See suchen dann schreib mich an ich kenn da jemand


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Oktober 2021)

richtig toller bericht hanzz. schöne gesunde, makellose fische.


----------

